# Wie schlucken Fische...



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

... Ohne eine Wasserbauch zu haben?
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hier reingehört, wenn nicht, bitte verschieben.


Aber wie ist das denn? Wie schlucken Fische ihr Futter, ohne permanent Wasser mitzuschlucken?
Kann mir das gerade nicht erklären... Bitte um Diskussion, wissenschaftliche Artikel, etc


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

Fische drücken schon beim Schluckvorgang ne Menge "Beiwasser" durch die Kiemen raus.... was dann noch als Rest vorhanden ist, wird ausgeschieden....


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

Sowas dachte ich mir auch, aber komplett werden die das ja nicht rauskriegen. Und gerade, wenn ein großer Karpfen über nem Partikelplatz mal megrere Kilo Mais, etc reinsaugt, müsste der doch den ganzen Tag nur am ausscheiden sein


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

Das ist richtig.... beobachte mal Fische im AQ... kurz nach dem Futtern scheiden die schon wieder was aus  Hat so bisi was von nem Fleischwolf... Rohmasse oben rein.... Brät unten wieder raus.


Du hast aber falsche vorstellungen wie ein Fisch die Nahrung einsaugt. Er saugt Sie ein und schluckt die eig nicht sofort runter, sondern nach dem Schließen des Maules wird das Wasser durch die Muskulatur raus gepresst und geschluckt. Das geht aber so schnell, dass es für uns wie nur ein einziger Vorgang aussieht...


----------



## feederbrassen (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

Die Speiseröhre bleibt dicht geschlossen beim aufnehmen des Futters.
Wasser wird an den Kiemen ausgepresst bevor der Fisch schluckt und die Nahrung,bei Karpfenfischen die Schlundzähne passiert ,erst dann geht es in die Speiseröhre
via Schluckreflex.
Wäre die Speiseröhre offen würde der Fisch ja voll Wasser laufen.
Das gleiche bei der Atmung des Fisches,die Speiseröhre ist dicht verschlossen.
Übrigens : Noch nie aufgefallen beim Hakenlösen das wenn der Fisch das Maul geöffnet hat die Speiseröhre dicht verschlossen ist.


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Übrigens : Noch nie aufgefallen beim Hakenlösen das wenn der Fisch das Maul geöffnet hat die Speiseröhre dicht verschlossen ist.



Doch, selbst verständlich. Aber komplett wird er vorher das Wasser nicht rausdrücken können, deswegen eben die Überlegung, dass halt, gerade bei viel Kleinfutter, doch recht viel in den Bauch kommt.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

Ich denke eher nicht das viel Wasser in den Bauch gelangt.
Ich gucke mal in meinen Unterlagen nach ob ich darüber etwas finde.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

Ein Landlebewesen verschluckt ja auch nicht pausenlos Luft... auch wenn es sich bei manchen Zeitgenossen oft so anhört.


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

ich hab zugegeben keine Ahnung wie, deshalb danke für die Frage. ich könnte mich aber nicht erinnern, dass mir aus dem Magen/Darm größere Wassermengen entgegen kamen.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Landlebewesen verschluckt ja auch nicht pausenlos Luft... auch wenn es sich bei manchen Zeitgenossen oft so anhört.




Mit dem unterschied, dass wir landlebewesen keine zusätzliche öffnungen am hals haben. Nimm mal n bonbon in den mund, dazu n kleinen schluck wasser. Na, was passiert, wenn du das bonbon schlucken willst?

@federbrassen: wär dir dankbar, wenn du was rausfindest


----------



## grubenreiner (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mit dem unterschied, dass wir landlebewesen keine zusätzliche öffnungen am hals haben. Nimm mal n bonbon in den mund, dazu n kleinen schluck wasser. Na, was passiert, wenn du das bonbon schlucken willst?



Eben. Stell dir zu obigem Szenario vor dass du "Kiemen" hättest|supergri. Mund zusammendrücken bis nur noch Feststoffe da sind und Wasser zu den Halsöffnungen rausblasen. Schlucken.


----------



## PhantomBiss (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mit dem unterschied, dass wir landlebewesen keine zusätzliche öffnungen am hals haben.



Der Mensch hat aber eine Nase, durch die wird luft ausgestoßen. Klar kann man das nicht mi wasser vergleichen. Da bist du aber im Kontext verrutscht.


----------



## Sneep (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wie schlucken Fische...*

Hallo,

Zum einen schlucken Fische beim Fressen nur wenig Wasser, weil der Schlund sehr formbar ist.

Zudem leiten Süßwasserfische permanent Wasser aus ihrem Körper ab. Durch den unterschiedlichen osmotischen Druck, nimmt der Fisch ständig Wasser aus seiner Umgebung auf.
Der Fisch ist salziger als das umgebende Wasser. Daher nimmt er dauern Wasser auf. Um den Salzgehalt stabil zu halten muss ein Süßwasserfisch ohnehin ständig "pinkeln".

Eine Makrele hat ein ganz anderes Problem. Da ihre Umgebung salziger ist, muss sie ständig "trinken". Täte sie das nicht, würde sie austrocknen und der Salzgehalt im Fisch würde eine tötliche Konzentration erreichen.

Langdistanswanderer wie MF, Lachs und Aal müssen deshalb beim Übergang geweils ihren gesamten Stoffwechsel auf diese Unterschiede einstellen. Die meisten Arten sind nicht in der Lage, diese Grenze überhaupt zu überwinden.

SNeEp


----------

